# True Love



## Josh66 (Aug 24, 2014)

0823201403 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2014)

I LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 24, 2014)

I really like it too.  I'm sure someone will hate it, lol.

I love that he's pretty much at peace with the world, because pizza.  That the pizza radiates from his head only adds to the effect.


----------



## snerd (Aug 24, 2014)

Mmmmm!!! Pepperoni with extra cheese!!!


----------



## limr (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice! Pizza as halo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 24, 2014)

While I love pizza also, I think that the picture doesn't fulfill the idea well.
The boy is faded out, the pizza has more contrast.
Why B&W?

Good (funny) idea but needs better execution.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, I see what you mean.



The_Traveler said:


> Why B&W?


It's what I had in the camera at the time.  I remember taking one or two pictures on my digital camera at the same time (this was a few months ago), but they must not have came out good (I didn't upload them to Flickr, so I must have thought they sucked, haha).


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought the entire concept here was that the boy was light, and faded, and DREAM-LIKE, and the pizza was what he was dreaming about, so the pizza was slightly darker, yet still light, ethereal, and dreamy. 

I mean, the whole idea that the kid needs to be Ansel Adams-ized to a perfect, full-scale tonal representation, and that everything in the picture needs the same degree of contrast seems so arbitrary and utterly wrong for this shot, hence my initial reaction, a simple, "I LOVE this!!!!!". Not a comment filled with niggles. Not qualified with a"but" or an "or" nor any other nits or reservations." Just a simple,emphatic, declarative, "I LOVE this!!!!!" I even understood , "Why the B&W". 

Why the B&W? Seriously???? One doesn't get the most-basic origin of the image, specifically that the image *was shot on B&W film*, then proceeds to offer advice about the image?

NOT to mention, *this is posted in "The Black & White Gallery."*


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ha - don't be too harsh, Derrel.  Everything has room for improvement.  If I had time to really set something up for this, I think it could be improved a lot.  For something I took while waiting for a pizza with no equipment but a small camera I don't think it's bad though.

Of course there are things that I think could be better, but...


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 25, 2014)

My take.  A circle of love where it does not matter which is more contrasty or not.  The circle of little man's head, the tomato, the pepperoni, the pizza, his eyes, his notrils.   A big circle of love....works for me.

But, examples of a different take would be great.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 3, 2014)

yep, that is love


----------



## paigew (Sep 3, 2014)

yes I love this. The look on his face is perfect, like he is just dreaming of eating pizza


----------

